# Why is this Taurus forum here



## Yosemeti Sam (Sep 7, 2018)

for the haters? Why isn't there a HiPoint forum, lots of haters there. I came to this site for helpful information about Taurus, all I see are haters. Might as well just get rid of this forum, it's of no help to anyone.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I understand your feelings......... And yes there are some that seem to embellish on how bad Taurus is..... With that said just ignore them since you will never change their minds.... Its the time honored Ford or Chevy, Pepsi or Coke, Democrat or Republican, I know what is best, you do not, etc., etc.....

Does Taurus have a bad track record, sadly the do..... From what I have seen on the forum and other forums there are some Taurus weapons that are reliable and worth the price.......... 

Why they have to ridicule those that have good to say about Taurus can only be chalked up to their own short comings........ Guess they forgot about "to each their own" and let it go.......

Many years ago Hewlett Packard computers(no longer in the computer business) got terrible rating all over the internet....... I ignored them and bought one anyway...... One of the best and most reliable computers I ever owned....... Never had any problems with it and it lasted a long time......

Anyway those are my thoughts on it all..........

Have a great day fellow members............


----------



## Yosemeti Sam (Sep 7, 2018)

I couldn't find one bad review of the G2C on YouTube, not one. Some don't like the trigger, but compared to the S&W I had, it's quite nice. Some of us can't afford a fancy Sig P938, what I really want. Maybe some day I'll take all my budget pistols and trade them in for the Sig. I probably won't carry the G2C, it's too fat for me, but ammo is cheap and I can afford to shoot it a couple times a year.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

My second gun was a PT92, Great gun, got it before an QC issues. 
Only time I had problem with it firing was when I tried some Norinco (cheap chinese make). Could not load a full magazine, they were slightly oversized and the powder was likely to cause corrosion, so I stopped using them.
Had a drop holster that I wore on my thigh, which I liked. In a 'quick draw' situation, there's the potential of a waist mount possibly being a little quicker to present on target.
Used it mostly at an indoor range I used to go to and shot Sellier & Bellot 9 mm ammo with no problem.
Take down for cleaning was not bad either.
If someone asked me about getting a taurus, I would suggest looking for an older model that's dependable.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Yosemeti Sam said:


> for the haters? Why isn't there a HiPoint forum, lots of haters there. I came to this site for helpful information about Taurus, all I see are haters. *Might as well just get rid of this forum, it's of no help to anyone.*


Well then why do you even bother commenting on it? You'd be better off going to a forum where people such as yourself rave on about cheaply made handguns. You can then swap stories about how to fix all of the issues you have with them and how others have solved those problems. This way you won't have to insult the intelligence of those that know better not to buy them, which is probably the majority of people on this particular forum.

About the only helpful information to give anyone looking to buy a handgun especially for first time buyers is to not buy a Taurus. PERIOD! I know that if I was buying a gun or any product for that matter and the majority of opinions regarding that product were negative, I'd avoid buying it like the plague. I'd be more than grateful to be forewarned. Taurus' products are cheaply made guns from a manufacturer that has been plagued with problems and one that has had a bad reputation for poor customer service. It is what it is, and they are what they are, this has nothing to do with hate. If Taurus' products were on par with other gun manufacturers there wouldn't be so many negative opinions about them. That shouldn't be too hard to figure out.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Yosemeti Sam said:


> for the haters? Why isn't there a HiPoint forum, lots of haters there. I came to this site for helpful information about Taurus, all I see are haters. * Might as well just get rid of this forum, it's of no help to anyone.*




6 posts in and you've come up with a great idea. I am very tired of reading about BUTT-HURT Taurus owners who want to convert those of us who don't make excuses for our gun choices.

GW


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

I know a forum where one can join if they want to hear nothing bad about Taurus firearms.
A forum where you better not say anything negative about Taurus.
And if you say anything that may be taken as negative about a Taurus you will get a ban warning
or be outright banned.
As a bonus you can bash Glock,Sig,Smith,Ruger as much as your heart desires.
Sometimes it is was it is...
You cant polish a turd...It just smears.

If this helps...I love my Taurus Model 85:mrgreen:


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

There a great value, did they have problem sure but I don't know of any gun manufacturer that hasn't. And guess what every gun company will have problems in the future... Anything made by man will break, nuff said.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Cannon said:


> There a great value, did they have problem sure but I don't know of any gun manufacturer that hasn't. And guess what every gun company will have problems in the future... * Anything made by man will break, nuff said*.


But some things break more often and have more problems than others, Taurus' products being one of them, nuff said.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Cannon said:


> *There a great value* did they have problem sure but I don't know of any gun manufacturer that hasn't. And guess what every gun company will have problems in the future... Anything made by man will break, nuff said.


That would be *They're a great value.But they are not. Did they have a problem? * How can you put this in the past tense when they (Taurus) continue selling junk and reduce *their* warranty to one year?

GW


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

The better weapon.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Here is a suggestion..... When a post is put up on the Taurus forum those that seems to "hate" Taurus do not reply since those that like Taurus will not take heed.... Just saying........


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

My brother-in-law bought a Taurus. The rear sight fell off. It's now a point shoot only pistol.
So he bought another Taurus. It jams about one out of six try's. 
He likes the price he gets them for and figures he's not gonna need to fire an aimed shot and will probably never need more than 2 ~ 3 shots anyway.
There you have it. Another happy Taurus owner.

BTW, I'm told those Hi Point pistol caliber carbine rifles function well. 
I think it would be cool to have a 380 ACP rifle just to play with. But the 9mm rifle would make for a good truck gun. Decisions, Decisions....


Sam


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Like I've said before... Haters gonna hate.


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Cannon said:


> Like I've said before... Haters gonna hate.


Hate is such a strong word...I prefer Really dislike myself:smt082


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Cannon said:


> Like I've said before... Haters gonna hate.


Like I've said before... its got nothing to do with hate. Its got more to do with the reality that you refuse to accept.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Cait43 said:


> Here is a suggestion..... When a post is put up on the Taurus forum those that seems to "hate" Taurus do not reply since those that like Taurus will not take heed.... Just saying........


It's not really a matter of trying to convince those that are infatuated by cheap handguns to take heed. What I've written below does not apply to them, I don't expect them to get rid of their beloved Taurus handgun(s).

The whole purpose of us so called "haters" in replying to those who rave on about the virtues of cheaply made, problem plagued handguns is to warn others not to buy them. If we were to just ignore them and allow them to rave on, people who come to this forum looking for information would get the impression that Taurus' products are the greatest thing since the coming of Christ. That to me would be doing a grave disservice to the readers of this forum. A handgun unlike many other products is a product that your life may depend on someday. Just like Harbor Freight tools, cheaply made products usually do not last very long. You do get what you pay for. In the case of handguns, they require a considerable amount of ammunition to be put through them in order to become proficient with it. That puts a lot of wear and tear on the gun. It makes no sense whatsoever to buy a gun blow off a few rounds and then throw it in a drawer and forget about it hoping you'll never have to use it. It also makes no sense whatsoever to buy a $200 gun and then put $2000 or more worth of ammo through it. If you can afford to shoot and practice on a regular basis with the gun, which you should, then it stands to reason that you can certainly afford to have bought a better gun in the first place? Especially when there are plenty of guns available both new and used from reputable manufacturers for under $400.

So which gun would you choose? One that may cease to function after a few thousand rounds or even less? Or one that will function for several thousand rounds or even more? The other issue with a cheaply made, problem plagued gun is that you'd never know exactly when something's gonna' break? It may function for a thousand rounds, it may only function for less than a hundred rounds before something happens that puts the gun out of action. Any number of small parts could break that could render the gun inoperable, presenting a danger to its user or those around them. Sure I get it, even guns from reputable manufacturers have had their share of problems and some have even been recalled. But none of them have had near as many problems and issues such as Taurus. With Taurus it really is a roll of the dice.


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

I am not a hater...I just don't like like 90% of Taurus's offerings...Pretty much 100% on the semi auto side of things.
And yes...My opinion comes from experience of owning a 2 TCP'S.. A PT638 (Remember that one?)..A G2...
And a Model 85 Poly...The only gun i haven't had trouble with my model 85 all steel.
If yours work for you...Congrats...But to label all on a forum haters for bringing to life their experiences with Taurus
is unfair....SEE POST # 7


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Any negative comments or reviews about TAURUS should be an incentive for Taurus to improve their product.

In this day n age with online reviews, social media, etc. is a great conduit to allow TAURUS to read the the reviews , and improve their product..

I might be crazy, but I think Taurus has been paying attention,,,,their product seems to be improving.
Appreciate the negative comments to improve the consumer product.
It is not a personal attack. :smt1099


----------



## Yosemeti Sam (Sep 7, 2018)

pic said:


> Any negative comments or reviews about TAURUS should be an incentive for Taurus to improve their product.
> 
> In this day n age with online reviews, social media, etc. is a great conduit to allow TAURUS to read the the reviews , and improve their product..
> 
> ...


That's not totally true. I'm not going back all the posts to find them, but there were comments such as "anybody that buys a Taurus" blah blah blah. That's a personal attack. Some of us just don't have the resources to buy the best of the best. Some of us poor bastards just get what we can afford. I just wanted a cheap 9mm because the ammo is cheap. I carry a Kahr CM40. How about some bashing on the Kahr, I know they ain't popular.


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Yosemeti Sam said:


> That's not totally true. I'm not going back all the posts to find them, but there were comments such as "anybody that buys a Taurus" blah blah blah. That's a personal attack. Some of us just don't have the resources to buy the best of the best. Some of us poor bastards just get what we can afford. I just wanted a cheap 9mm because the ammo is cheap. I carry a Kahr CM40. How about some bashing on the Kahr, I know they ain't popular.


It is well documented that i am the biggest fan of Kahr you will run across on this forum as well as on the only other forum i am
on...There is plenty of people that have a dislike for them as well...You have to take the good with the bad on any firearm.

I base my opinions on my experience with any gun.
Kahr has been great for me.

It is not just Taurus that gets bashed....
How many times have you heard the term Glock Leg...Or Glocks Tupperware guns with funky grip angle?

The Sig P365 is getting based heavily right now.

I have seen the LCPII getting slammed for its light trigger on a pocket gun etc etc

Lots of people don't like Kahrs as well as lots don't like Taurus.
I am not a fan overall as i already stated...But my 85 is a gem and i am not about to get rid
of it because of what someone says.

Don't take things to heart so much.:mrgreen:


----------



## Yosemeti Sam (Sep 7, 2018)

Cool! A Kahr fan. I wish they held more ammo. I have a CM40, nasty little thing to shoot, but it's not a range gun. I like the 12+1 of the G2C, but it's too fat for me to carry. I have a Clinger on order for it, we'll see. I've herd good about the Taurus revolvers, and good about the G2 on other forums. I guess I'm just a little surprised that on a forum designated to Taurus, I have to ask "What's with all the negative waves, Moriarty?"


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Yosemeti Sam said:


> Cool! A Kahr fan. I wish they held more ammo. I have a CM40, nasty little thing to shoot, but it's not a range gun. I like the 12+1 of the G2C, but it's too fat for me to carry. I have a Clinger on order for it, we'll see. I've herd good about the Taurus revolvers, and good about the G2 on other forums. I guess I'm just a little surprised that on a forum designated to Taurus, I have to ask "What's with all the negative waves, Moriarty?"


Because most have had bad experiences...If you have not then roll on...I wouldn't own any of my guns
if took to heart what others have said.


----------



## Yosemeti Sam (Sep 7, 2018)

Well, Wednesday next week I'm picking it up, going straight to the range with steel, brass, and aluminum ammo, I'll post my experience when I get home. Maybe I'll join the chorus and bash my G2C, maybe I'll praise it. I know, one outing with less than a couple hundred rounds is not a fair evaluation, but if it shoots well, I'll be happy.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Well, whomever wants a Taurus has no need to defend their decision. It's their money to spend on anything they choose. When they do bristle at others' criticism of Taurus, they are probably expressing their frustration at not getting "something for nothing."

I've said it before & I'll say it again. People who don't want to spend more on a quality gun will praise cheap guns & overlook malfunctions & parts breakage & also praise their "Lifetime Warranty." A lifetime warranty doesn't say how long before you'll see your gun again - or how many times you'll be shipping it back for repeated repairs.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

win231 said:


> Well, whomever wants a Taurus has no need to defend their decision. It's their money to spend on anything they choose. When they do bristle at others' criticism of Taurus, they are probably expressing their frustration at not getting "something for nothing."
> 
> I've said it before & I'll say it again. People who don't want to spend more on a quality gun will praise cheap guns & overlook malfunctions & parts breakage & *also praise their "Lifetime Warranty."* A lifetime warranty doesn't say how long before you'll see your gun again - or how many times you'll be shipping it back for repeated repairs.


I believe the lifetime warranty has been reduced to one year.

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Yosemeti Sam said:


> That's not totally true. I'm not going back all the posts to find them, but there were comments such as "anybody that buys a Taurus" blah blah blah. That's a personal attack. Some of us just don't have the resources to buy the best of the best. Some of us poor bastards just get what we can afford. I just wanted a cheap 9mm because the ammo is cheap. I carry a Kahr CM40. How about some bashing on the Kahr, I know they ain't popular.


Prove me wrong, but I have yet to read any comments at least not on this forum that read "anybody that buys a Taurus" blah blah blah. Whenever you make such an assertion you have to be able to back it up. Giving you the benefit of the doubt maybe they have, but you still have to back it up.

It just seems to me that those who buy Taurus products get overly offended when anyone has anything negative to say about those products. If they made a good product there wouldn't be any negative opinions about them and for the price they're getting for them you'd think that they would be putting all of the other gun manufacturers out of business? Or at least dropping the prices of their products in order to compete with Taurus?

As for bashing Kahr? I couldn't tell you whether they are popular or not? As of yet I haven't heard too many complaints about them. About the only complaint I've heard is about their association with Justin Moon son of the Rev. Sun Myung Moon. It was Justin Moon who founded the company. They have since bought out Auto Ordinance Corp. I had an Auto Ordinance Model 1927 semi auto "Tommy Gun", that was before Kahr bought them out. It was pretty crude to say the least, same for their 1911's that I've looked at. I have an MK40, it's an outstanding little gun, very well made. I paid over $700 for mine and worth every penny. Again you do get what you pay for. As you can see it's about the same size as my RM380 although quite a bit heavier. From what I understand is that their CM series of handguns have sold well amongst those looking for a light easily concealable pistol in a serious caliber.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Yosemeti Sam said:


> That's not totally true. I'm not going back all the posts to find them, but there were comments such as "anybody that buys a Taurus" blah blah blah. That's a personal attack. Some of us just don't have the resources to buy the best of the best. Some of us poor bastards just get what we can afford. I just wanted a cheap 9mm because the ammo is cheap. I carry a Kahr CM40. How about some bashing on the Kahr, I know they ain't popular.


Dissatisfaction is a great motivator. It makes you want to work harder and do better so that you don't have to defend a freakin' Taurus on a gun forum. If I can do it you can too

P.S. Fix the spelling on your handle.

GW


----------



## Yosemeti Sam (Sep 7, 2018)

goldwing said:


> Dissatisfaction is a great motivator. It makes you want to work harder and do better so that you don't have to defend a freakin' Taurus on a gun forum. If I can do it you can too
> 
> P.S. Fix the spelling on your handle.
> 
> GW


How?


----------



## Yosemeti Sam (Sep 7, 2018)

It would take admin powers, or I would have to create a new account which wouldn't have all this wonderful history.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Yosemeti Sam said:


> It would take admin powers, or I would have to create a new account which wouldn't have all this wonderful history.


If it doesn't bother you, I won't mention it again.

GW


----------



## Yosemeti Sam (Sep 7, 2018)

goldwing said:


> If it doesn't bother you, I won't mention it again.
> 
> GW


I'd like it corrected, if I could do it, I would.


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Again SEE POST #7...I assure you without naming names there is a forum where not one bad word 
about Taurus is allowed!

It is tailor made for Taurus owners.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

Taurus Armed is the name. It's easy as all get up to get banned over there!!!! A whole lot of keyboard commandos there too...


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

crewchief said:


> Taurus Armed is the name. It's easy as all get up to get banned over there!!!! A whole lot of keyboard commandos there too...


I don't like naming names...But you better not say anything bad about a Taurus...You can give a good review on a gun and mention 1 thing
you don't like and low and behold a warning will come your way.

But by all means...You can bash a Glock all you want and get a thumbs up.:mrgreen:


----------



## Yosemeti Sam (Sep 7, 2018)

crewchief said:


> Taurus Armed is the name. It's easy as all get up to get banned over there!!!! A whole lot of keyboard commandos there too...


Thanks, I'll check it out. At this point, I don't know if I like or dislike Taurus. I'll find out next week what my first impression is.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

A bit of advice Yosemeti Sam before I shoot any gun be it shotgun, rifle or pistol I give it a real good cleaning, you'll be amazed at how much packing grease your likely to find. This packing grease can screw up the function of any gun, pay special attention to the firing pin channel and don't over lubricate that channel when you do clean it, that's one area that shouldn't get much lube if any IMO.


----------



## Whittsailor (Sep 12, 2018)

Hello all,

I bought my first Taurus, a G2C off a friend after he'd complained that the trigger hurt his finger. Got it pretty cheap plus he'd already installed an upgrade aftermarket RSA. 400 rounds so far and 100% reliable. I like it. At 10 yards it's accurate and a fun gun to shoot. 

But, compared to my other makes, the fit and finish is what it is. Meaning, the slide finish doesn't hold up and the mag doesn't lock up nice and tight in the grip. Kind of hard for me to explain but the mag just kind of limps out when releasing the catch, instead of springing out like other brands.

It's certainly worth what I gave for it, plus I'm not worried about scratching or banging it up like my other firearms.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Cannon said:


> A bit of advice Yosemeti Sam before I shoot any gun be it shotgun, rifle or pistol I give it a real good cleaning, you'll be amazed at how much *packing grease your likely to find*. This packing grease can screw up the function of any gun, pay special attention to the firing pin channel and don't over lubricate that channel when you do clean it, that's one area that shouldn't get much lube if any IMO.


And if it's not packed with grease it might be dry.
A friend bought a Walther PK380 and asked me to check her out on it. When I field stripped it, no lube at all. I mean none!
BTW, putting the recoil guide spring back in is a little tricky with that pistol.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

SamBond said:


> My brother-in-law bought a Taurus. The rear sight fell off. It's now a point shoot only pistol.
> So he bought another Taurus. It jams about one out of six try's.
> He likes the price he gets them for and figures he's not gonna need to fire an aimed shot and will probably never need more than 2 ~ 3 shots anyway.
> There you have it. Another happy Taurus owner.
> ...


Well, I have the 995TSFG.








I highly recommend it! :smt1099


----------



## Yosemeti Sam (Sep 7, 2018)

People love their HiPoint carbines.


----------



## Yosemeti Sam (Sep 7, 2018)

I just got back from the range with my new to me G2C. The gun fired flawlessly, steel and brass. Fun to shoot, comfortable. My CM40 beats up my wrist, but this thing was just comfortable. As far as accuracy, I'm not ready to blame the gun. The trigger is different, and the sights didn't seem to adjust. So I need a couple more trips to the range before I blame the gun. But I trust it, and I can hit the side of a barn with it, so in a self defense situation, it would do it's job. 

I also shot my little RG23, fun little gun, did good with it. The first time I took it to the range it broke after the first 6 rounds. But I fixed it, and now runs good. Fired some sub-sonic, some Thunderbolt, and some Aquilla High Velocity. At 5 yards, did real good. The shot my 22/45 at 10 yards, excellent shooter. And finally my AR. Twenty five yards, took out some half inch bullseyes, both red dot and iron sights. That gun is flawless and accurate, and I'm pretty good with it! It's a PSA with an Anderson lower. A few upgrades, but nothing expensive or special, but it's a great gun. Good stuff.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Congratulations!
You won the lottery, and got a good Taurus!

Others have not been so lucky.


----------



## Yosemeti Sam (Sep 7, 2018)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Congratulations!
> You won the lottery, and got a good Taurus!
> 
> Others have not been so lucky.


Exactly the kind of response I expected on this forum.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Yosemeti Sam said:


> Exactly the kind of response I expected on this forum.


D'Oh! :smt018

Sam


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I only have three Taurus, I carried my PT-111 one day last week, with a spare magazine, felt perfectly comfortable. My 605 snubby continue to guard my bathroom. 
I have a Kahr CW-380, yes it is picky on ammo, my solution is to use ammo it likes.
I have a Kel-Tek PMR-30 and so far so good. I have two Walther PPX a nine I don't feel a warm fuzzy for and a forty I pretty much like.
I have at least six S&W, four Colts, eight Springfield's, all kinds of Ruger's, and a bunch of others, they all shoot every time even my FMK.
I am not afraid of another Taurus, I just don't need many more of anything.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yosemeti Sam said:


> Exactly the kind of response I expected on this forum.


Sorry yall. I've been taking some time off.

If you didn't already say good bye to Sam, you missed your chance.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

